

Taffy: A database in JavaScript - juanpablo
http://taffydb.com/index.cfm

======
gregwebs
I wrote a javascript library to use an html table as a database.

<http://projects.gregweber.info/tablelib>

This is only useful in comparison to other solutions if you actually want to
display the data as an html table.

------
neilk
Have you seen the Array methods in JS 1.6?

[http://www.webreference.com/programming/javascript/ncz/colum...](http://www.webreference.com/programming/javascript/ncz/column4/index.html)

Granted, that's Firefox 3 only, but they could be precisely emulated with a
library. IMO, attaching methods to Array is more the way to go here.

------
henning
Hey there, guy. So you bought yourself a shiny new Core 2 Duo/Quad machine.
Good, you're gonna need it, cause your web browser is about to get even slower
thanks to Taffy!

~~~
juanpablo
The intention isn't replace a server database but instead manage more
efficiently the information you'll store in Javascript variables anyway.

Many Javascript-intense webapps could use it.

